# Aky, my baby!



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

This is my dog Aky and he is just the most lovable dog ever with an adoring personality  Hell, but don't we all believe that about our dogs? :001_wub:

So, I was wondering... Can you guess his age and breed?


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Lab x Staffy?


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Ah, at least someone showed some interest. I guess people just don't care much about moggies 
Well, you guessed the breed of his father! He is a labrador


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Well i'd say lab/rottie/mastiff and would. Guess around 10 years? :smile5:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope! Still haven't got the mother  I will add that she is a pretty common, and a very well known breed, with a body about the same size as a labrador. 

As for the age - now that's one I've never heard before! People always tell me 4-5 years. He's actually 7, going to be 8 in May


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dunno what age etc, but is that where he's kept?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Lab cross Boxer?


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Kinjilabs said:


> Dunno what age etc, but is that where he's kept?


Yes. It's a 15 square meters cage with a built-in entrance to his own hut of the same size. In the photos he's sitting on a table where he usually likes to lay and watch at what's happening in the neighborhood. Why?

Also, not a boxer either  can't believe he actually resembles a completely different breed when both of his parents have a pedigree. I'd expect him to be a noticable mix of the two


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

He surely looks so sweet, I see a lab/pitt mix, especially on his face..


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

i would say beagle or blood hound


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

My guess is his mum is some kind of Bull breed- possibly an American bulldog? 

(Though I can't see why anyone would mix the two??!)


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I see it's time to reveal the real origin of his parents 

My love Aky's father is a pure breed *Labrador*, and his mother is a pure breed *Golden Retriever* :001_tongue:

I've actually just recently visited his mother's owners again. She's getting very old now, but this is she:









And this is Aky's brother, with the same mother and father but from a more recent litter:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Lovely looking dog. I would never have guessed he has retriever in him! Love the look of his brother too! X


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Lovely looking dog. I would never have guessed he has retriever in him! Love the look of his brother too! X


Thanks, I didn't notice your comment earlier 

My little "golden lab" (although I am reluctant to call him that) LOVES the snow


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

A recent photo of me and him. I love how he looks as if he's laughing/smiling


----------

